# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  المنهجية الميسرة في حفظ وقراءة المتون المختصرة (  العقيدة )

## برق الحق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*الحمد لله الذي بحمده تحل النعم والخيرات، وبشكره تزداد المنن وتَطّرِد البركات، والصلاة والسلام على سيد البشر، والرضى على آله وصحبه أهل السنة والأثر،     وبعد...
فمن أعمل العقل وسير النقل اتضح له ونضح أن العلم النافع أم النعم وناصية المنح بعد توحيد الله كيف.. وبه يعرف المكلف ما يجوز ويمتنع في حق الله مع ما يورثه من تعظيمه وتقديره سبحانه واجتهاد في عبادته على بصيرة قال تعالى:( إِنَّمَا يَخْشَى اللَّهَ مِنْ عِبَادِهِ الْعُلَمَاءُ* )* "فاطر 28" ولما قام في قلوبهم أشهدهم على وحدانيته فقال:* (* شَهِدَ اللَّهُ أَنَّهُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ وَالْمَلَائِكَة  ُ وَأُولُو الْعِلْمِ قَائِمًا بِالْقِسْطِ* )* "آل عمران 18" وغاير بينهم وبين غيرهم فقال:( قُلْ هَلْ يَسْتَوِي الَّذِينَ يَعْلَمُونَ وَالَّذِينَ لَا يَعْلَمُونَ إِنَّمَا يَتَذَكَّرُ أُولُو الْأَلْبَابِ ) "الزمر9" وبين أثرهم على من سواهم فقال:( وَلِيُنْذِرُوا قَوْمَهُمْ إِذَا رَجَعُوا إِلَيْهِمْ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَحْذَرُونَ ) "التوبة122" بل ندب إلى تحصيله سيد خلقه وأكرم بشره فقال:(  وَقُلْ رَبِّ زِدْنِي عِلْمًا ) "طه144" قال القرطبي والسخاوي: لو كان فيه شيء أعز من العلم لأمر الله نبيه عليه السلامأن يطلب الزيادة منه.
وقال عليه أفضل الصلاة والسلام : (( مَنْ يُرِدِ اللهُ بِهِ خَيْراً يُفَقِّهْهُ في الدِّينِ )) . متفقٌ عَلَيْهِ.
وقال العلامة شمس الدين ابن القيم في الوابل الصيب: من لم يرد الله به خيرا لم يفقهه في الدين.
وقال علي رضي الله عنه: كفى بالعلم شرفا أن يفخر به من نسب إليه، وكفى بالجهل ذما أن يتبرأ منه من بلي به.
وقال الشافعي في مقام التفصيل: من حفظ القرآن عظمت منزلته، ومن حفظ الحديث قويت حجته، ومن نظر في الفقه نبل قدره، ومن أتقن الحساب جزل رأيه، ومن توغل في النحو والأدب رق طبعه.
من منطلق هذه النقول مع إلحاح بعض الإخوة جمعت في هذه الأوراق المتواضعة جملة من المتون المختصرة مع شروحها ورتبتها ترتيبا يلائم المبتدئ والمتوسط في مضمار الطلب، وخصصت في مقام الابتداء علم العقيدة سيما توحيد العبادة فأقول والله الموفق وبه التعلق:
المرحلة الأولى :
بعد حفظ الطالب للقرآن ونظره فيما يتيسر من علومه يشرع في حفظ متون التوحيد بالتدرج كأن يحفظ متن الأصول الثلاثة للإمام المجدد محمد بن عبد الوهاب وبعد فراغه من حفظه ينظر في شرح من شروحه المختصرة مثل:
1-   حاشية ثلاثة الأصول للشيخ عبد الرحمن بن قاسم.
2-   أو المحصول من شرح ثلاثة الأصول للشيخ عبد الله الغنيمان.
3-   أو حصول المأمول في شرح ثلاثة الأصول للشيخ عبد الله بن صالح الفوزان.
4-   أو شرح ثلاثة الأصول للعلامة محمد العثيمين.
بعد ذلك يتوسع في الشرح ويقرأ حاشية أطول مثل:
1- الأصول في شرح ثلاثة الأصول للشيخ الداعية عبد الله المحمد اليحيى.
2- أو شرح ثلاثة الأصول للشيخ عبد الله أبا حسين.
فإذا فرغ من ذلك نظر في الرسائل العامة للشيخ المجدد والتي سطرها بتوسع اتضحت من خلاله معالم التوحيد ومنها:
1- القواعد الأربع في الدرر السنية في الأجوبة النجدية 2 / 5 والأصول الستة في الدرر 1 / 172 والمسائل السبع في الدرر1 / 182 والمسائل الثمان في الدرر 2 / 5 - 20 .
2- تفسير كلمة التوحيد.
3- معنى كلمة الطاغوت.. وهذه بالمناسبة قام بشرحها في مجلد لطيف سماحة العلامة صالح الفوزان.
4- نواقض الإسلام العشرة.. وهذه قام بشرحها جمع من أهل العلم أخص منها شرح المحدث سليمان العلوان وشرح المحدث عبد العزيز الطريفي.
5- المسائل التي خالف فيها رسول الله أهل الجاهلية.. وقد قام بشرحها في مجلد الشيخ صالح الفوزان كما قام بتحقيق المسائل الشيخ يوسف السعيد.
6- ينظر الطالب بعد هذا في كتاب كشف الشبهات، وهذا كتاب يعرض فيه الشيخ المجدد أبرز الشبهات التي يتكئ عليها سدنة الوثنية وأرباب الشرك وأفضل نسخة لهذا الكتاب قام بتحقيقها الأخ محمد الهبدان سيما وأنه ألحق بأصل الكتاب زيادات للشيخ سليمان بن عبد الله مع تقريرات للشيخ عبد الرحمن الدوسري ومن أفضل شروح الكتاب تقريرات للشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم وشرح الشيخ عبد الله بن جبرين والشيخ محمد بن عثيمين.
المرحلة الثانية :
بعد فراغ الطالب من حفظ الأصول الثلاثة ونظره في شروحها يشرع الطالب في حفظ كتاب التوحيد والأفضل أن يقتني الطالب نسخة دار طويق ليتسنى للطالب تخريج الآثار التي لم تخرج ويثبت الراجح في الحكم على بعض الآثار التي وقع في صحتها نزاع من خلال النظر في كتب التخريج لأحاديث كتاب التوحيد ككتاب:
1-   الدر النضيد تخريج كتاب التوحيد صنعة الشيخ صالح العصيمي.
2-   التنبيهات على كتب تخريج كتاب التوحيد للشيخ ناصر الفهد.
بعد حفظ كتاب التوحيد كما تقدم ينظر الطالب في شرح مختصر مثل:
1-   قرة عيون الموحدين للعلامة عبد الرحمن بن حسن.
2-   أو شرح كتاب التوحيد للعلامة عبد العزيز بن باز جمع محمد العلاوي.

بعد هذا يتوسع الطالب وينظر في شرح مطول مثل:
1-   حاشية العلامة عبد الرحمن بن قاسم، وهي حاشية نفيسة نقل منها كثير من الشراح.
2-   أو الدر النضيد للعلامة سليمان بن حمدان، وفيه دقائق غاية في الإفادة.
3- أو المعتصر في شرح كتاب التوحيد للشيخ علي الخضير، وفي التيسير شرح العلامة المحدث سليمان بن عبد الله فوائد وفرائد.
ويختم هذه المرحلة بنظرة في أوسع شروح كتاب التوحيد والموسوم بفتح الحميد للشيخ عثمان بن منصور فإن رام الطالب التوسع في أفراد أنواع العبادة فلينظر في رسائل أحفاد الشيخ المجدد وأئمة الدعوة وهي منثورة في الدرر السنية في الأجوبة النجدية سيما المجلد الأول والثاني والتاسع والحادي عشر والثاني عشر وكذا مجموعة التوحيد نشر مؤسسة الدعوة الإسلامية وهي حسنة فيها فوائد عزيزة وفرائد نفيسة منها:
1-   رسالة في التوحيد للمحدث سليمان بن عبد الله 365 - 393 .
2-   خمس رسائل في التوحيد للعلامة عبد الرحمن بن حسن 333 - 363 .
3- رسائل في التوحيد والرد على المخالفين للعلامة عبد الرحمن بن حسن، وهي موجودة في مجموع الرسائل والمسائل تحقيق عبد السلام برجس آل عبد الكريم 5 / 289 - 317 .
4-   رسالة في بيان كلمة التوحيد والرد على الكشميري 5 / 321 .
5-   رسائل في التوحيد للعلامة عبد الله أبا بطين 5 / 466 - 503 .
6-   رسالة الكلام المنتقى فيما يتعلق بكلمة التقوى للعلامة سعيد بن حجي 5 / 840 - 868 .
7- رسالة في تلازم نوعي التوحيد للعلامة عبد الرحمن بن حسن، موجودة في مجموع الرسائل والمسائل 2 / 16 - 32 و 42 - 46 و 82 - 93 .
8-   رسالة في الرد على القبوريين للعلامة محمد بن معمر، تحقيق عبد السلام برجس.
9- رد العلامة عبد الرحمن بن حسن على داوود بن جرجيس وعنوانها " كشف ما ألقاه إبليس على قلب داوود بن جرجيس".
10- رد العلامة عبد اللطيف بن عبد الرحمن على داوود بن جرجيس، وهذا الرد مع وجازته غاية ونهاية في الإفادة.
11-   رد العلامة عبد الله أبا بطين على داوود بن جرجيس.
12- ردود العلامة سليمان بن سحمان مثل الألسنة الحداد، وكشف الغياهب، والصواعق المرسلة، طبع أضواء السلف.
13- رسالة في الرد على شبهات المستغيثين بغير الله للعلامة أحمد بن إبراهيم بن عيسى وهي جزء في مجموع الجامع الفريد طبعها محمد النعمان وقفا لله تعالى 530 - 569 .
14-   أرجوزة مفيدة في مسائل التوحيد للعلامة إسحاق بن عبد الرحمن بن حسن، نشر دار الهداية.
15- رسالة تطير الجنان والأركان للشيخ أحمد بن حجر آل بو طامي طبع مكتبة البخاري، ورسالة في دحض المفتريات على محمد بن عبد الوهاب لأحمد بن حجر.
16- مباحث جميلة في أنواع التوحيد والتحذير من الشرك في الدين الخالص للعلامة المحدث محمد الصديق القنوجي  وهي في 1/ 56 - 80 و 2 / 125 - 295 و 340 - 576 و 3 / 518 - 539 و 4 / 45 - 93 طبع وزارة الأوقاف القطرية.
17-   صيانة الإنسان للسهسواني الهندي فيه مباحث في التوسل والرد على شبه القوم في 150 - 305.
18- رسائل الشيخ حمد وسعد بن عتيق والبحوث المفردة لأفراد أنواع العبادة في رسائل الماجستير بعد ذلك ينظر في رسائل الولاء والبراء والذي هو من أعظم لوازم التوحيد ومن أجمل ما صنف فيه مع وجازته كتاب:
19- الدواهي في الولاء والبراء لأبي المواهب الكتاني طبع دار البيارق، وسبيل النجاة والفكاك للعلامة حمد بن عتيق تحقيق الوليد الفريان، ورسالة في الولاء والبراء للشيخ صالح الفوزان، مع النظر في الصفحات الأخيرة من كتابه الإرشاد إلى صحيح الاعتقاد من 307 - 317 طبع دار ابن الجوزي، والولاء والبراء لابن جلعود ففيه فرائد غرر وعوائد درر، وإن تتبع الطالب كلام الإمام المجدد وأحفاده وأئمة الدعوة في الدرر السنية وجوامع الرسائل والمسائل وجمعها في مجلد واحد فهو أفضل، والله المــوفـــق.
المرحلة الثالثة :
بعد فراغ الطالب من المتون المتقدم ذكرها وشروحها يتجه نحو متون الأسماء والصفات والأفضل قبل أن يحفظها وينظر في شروحها أن ينظر نظرة عابرة في كتب تاريخ تدوين العقيدة لأهل السنة يتعرف من خلال ذلك على المختصر والمطول والمخطوط والمطبوع والمشروح وغيره كما يقف على كتب ردود أهل السنة على المخالفين مثل:
1-   مذكرة كتب أهل السنة في الاعتقاد للداعية سليمان الشويهي.
2-   كتاب تاريخ تدوين العقيدة السلفية للشيخ عبد السلام برجس. 
بعدها يشرع في حفظ متن مختصر له شروح مثل:
العقيدة الواسطية لشيخ الإسلام التقي بن تيمية فإذا فرغ من حفظه نظر أولا في شرح من شروحه المختصرة مثل:
1-   تقريرات على العقيدة الواسطية للشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم، جمع وترتيب محمد بن قاسم.
2-   أو الفوائد السنية على العقيدة الواسطية للشيخ عبد الله القصير.
بعد ذلك يتوسع قليلا وينظر في شرح أوسع مثل:
1-   شرح العقيدة الواسطية للشيخ محمد بن عثيمين.
2-   فإذا فرغ منه نظر في السبائك الذهبية للشيخ عبد الله الغنيمان.
بعد هذا الأفضل أن ينظر في كتب تتكلم عن معاني المصطلحات الشرعية والمصطلحات الكلامية مثل:
1-   التعريفات الاعتقادية للشيخ سعد العبد اللطيف.
2- ومعجم التعريفات والضوابط في المصنفات الاعتقادية للشيخ محمد بن عثيمين، جمع وترتيب أحمد سالم المصري وحبذا لو نظر في كتب تتكلم عن قواعد الأسماء والصفات مثل:
          *أ-         منهج ودراسات لآيات الأسماء والصفات للشيخ العلامة محمد الأمين الشنقيطي.
   *ب-   القواعد المثلى للشيخ العلامة محمد بن عثيمين والتي قام بشرحها شرحا وافيا الداعية الفاضلة كاملة الكواري وشرحها اسمه المحلى في شرح القواعد المثلى كما شرحها الشيخ الداعية عبيد الجابري وكتابه فتح العلي الأعلى بشرح القواعد المثلى.
   *ج-   كتاب مجموع الصفات ومواقف الطوائف منها في مقدمته تنويه بفوائد وبقواعد في الأسماء والصفات لمحمد بن خليفة التميمي.
بعد ذلك ينظر في شرحين من شروح الواسطية تعتبر من أقوى شروحها لأنها شرح لكلام التقي بن تيمية بكلامه رحمه الله من كتبه الأخرى وهما:
1- الروضة الندية شرح العقيدة الواسطية للشيخ زيد بن فياض.
2- التنبيهات السنية على العقيدة الواسطية للشيخ عبد العزيز الرشيد.
بعدها ينظر في شروح لمعة الاعتقاد [ مثل شرح العلامة محمد بن عثيمين والعلامة عبد الله بن جبرين ] ليظم فوائد شروحها مع فوائد شروح الواسطية، بعد ذلك يتوسع الطالب وينظر في دواوين أوسع جمعت من الصفات وبراهينها ما فاته مثل:
1- كتاب التوحيد لإمام الأئمة ابن خزيمة.
2- التوحيد للإمام ابن منده.
3- شرح أصول اعتقاد أهل السنة لللالكائي الجزء 1 وَ 2 وَ 3 وَ 4 . 
4- كتاب الأسماء والصفات للإمام الدارقطني تحقيق الشيخ عبد الله الغنيمان.
5- أسماء الله وصفاته العليا للإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله جمعه من كتبه ورتبه عماد البارودي وفي أوله قواعد وفوائد بصدد الأسماء والصفات في غاية الإفادة.
6- كتاب النعوت للحافظ النسائي تحقيق الدكتور عبد العزيز الشهوان قام حفظه الله بوضع مقدمة للكتاب نقل فيها فوائد وقواعد في الأسماء والصفات من كلام السلف ودقائق نوه بها الشيخ السعدي ومحمد الأمين الشنقيطي.
7- عقيدة أهل الحديث للإمام الصابوني رحمه الله.
8- الجوائز والصلات في الأسماء و الصفات للإمام القنوجي ومثله قطف الثمر في عقيدة أهل الأثر للإمام محمد القنوجي.
9- فتاوى شيخ الإسلام التقي بن تيمية المجلد الخامس والسادس.
10- الصفات الإلهية في ضوء الكتاب والسنة لمحمد أمان الجامي سيما مبحث معاني الصفات     ص 225 - 307 . 
11- صفات الله عز وجل الواردة في الكتاب والسنة لعلوي السقاف .
12- ينظر في معارج القبول للشيخ حافظ حكمي 1 / 60 - 283 .


ثم بعد ذلك الأفضل أن ينظر في كتب المذاهب والأديان المختصرة مثل:
1- البرهان في المذاهب والأديان للسكسكي الحنبلي.
2- المذكرة في المذاهب والأديان للدكتور ناصر العقل والدكتور ناصر القفاري.
بعد ذلك يتوسع وينظر في كتاب أوسع يجمع المذاهب والأديان مؤلفه من أهل السنة مثل:
1- مذاهب وفرق تنتسب للإسلام ثلاثة مجلدات للشيخ الداعية غالب علي عواجي.
ثم ينظر إن شاء مع الحيطة والحذر في بعض كتب المذاهب مثل:
1- الفصل في الملل والنحل لابن حزم.
2- الملل والنحل للشهرستاني.
3- الفرْق بين الفرَق للبغدادي.
4- التبصير في الدين لأبي المظفر الإسفرائيني.
5- اعتقادات فرق المسلمين والمشركين للفخر الرازي.
6- تلخيص البيان في الفرق والأديان للفخري.
7- عقائد الثلاثة وسبعين فرقة لأبي محمد اليمني.
8- ذكر الفرق المخالفة للسنة لليافعي.
9- الفرق والمذاهب لابن كمال باشا.
10- مذاهب الإسلاميين لعبد الرحمن بدوي.
بعد النظر في هذه الكتب ومعرفة الفروق بينها في أصول المذاهب بإمكان الطالب أن يستخرج منها ويرتب الأصول المشهورة والشاذة عند الفرق ثم يضعها في مذكرة مختصرة يعرف من خلالها أصول المذاهب والفرق مع النظر في كتب الردود لأهل السنة لمعرفة بطلان حجج القوم وتهافت أصولهم.
ثم بعد ذلك ينظر الطالب في الكتب التي تتكلم عن منهج أهل السنة في التعامل مع أهل البدع مثل:
1- كتاب السنة للإمام أحمد.
2- كتاب السنة لابنه عبد الله.
3- كتاب السنة للمروزي.
4- كتاب السنة للخلال.
5- كتاب السنة لابن أبي عاصم.
6- كتاب السنة للبربهاري.
7- كتاب الإبانة لابن بطة.
8- كتاب الشريعة للآجري.
9- مفصل اعتقاد أهل السنة للالكائي.
10- إغاثة اللهفان لابن القيم.
11- تلبيس إبليس لابن الجوزي.
12- المبتدعة وموقف أهل السنة منهم للدكتور محمد يسري.
بعد هذا حبذا لو نظر الطالب في كتب الجدل والمناظرة ثم يختصر هذه القواعد في مذكرة مع قرن كل قاعدة بالنص الذي أخرجت منه مع طرف من القصص في الجدل والمناظرة مثل:
1- منهج الجدل في القرآن الكريم لزاهر الألمعي.
2- تاريخ الجدل لمحمد أبو زهرة.
3- منهج الجدل والمناظرة في تقرير مسائل الاعتقاد لعثمان الحسن.
4- مذكرة في قواعد الجدل والمناظرة لمحمد الأمين الشنقيطي.
5- مجموعة الرسائل الكمالية في المناظرات ترتيب محمد سعيد كمال.
هذا ما تيسر جمعه بهذا الصدد والعدد القادم يكون الكلام فيه – بإذن الله - عن متون علوم القرآن.  

أملاهـ :
الشيخ عبد المجيد بن عبد الله آل عبد الكريم

----------


## أبو عبدالرحمن عبد القادر

جزاك الله خيرا

----------

